

Ask HN: Why such a big number of news about Airbnb on HN? - angelortega

I'm amused about why there are so much entries about the Airbnb fiasco. Why is it of so much interest to hackers?
======
pbreit
1) it was a big story in general, 2) it was a very big story in the tech
blogosphere and 3) it is one of the most successful ycombinator companies to
date (ycombinator also being the host of hn). Seems pretty straightforward to
me.

------
buster
I think it's a bit to much, too. It's essentially just one story..

As to why? Because it's a popular, successful startup (and an extremely
awesome way to travel!!!)

------
angelortega
My doubt was sincere; I didn't know that Airbnb was somewhat related to HN.
That explains much.

Thanks to everyone.

------
hussong
It's quite a drama and everybody can relate to the story as a potential host,
traveler, or founder.

